# Joseph Holbrooke vs. Joseph Holbrooke



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Joseph Holbrooke





vs.

Joseph Holbrooke


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Composer... love his work (even though haven't listened to all his stuff) plus thumbs up for Poe


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I picked the first piece. I enjoyed it. Thanks for posting.

The second piece is utter crap (it reminded me of a bunch of unwashed beggars playing with some instruments begging for coins on the streets).


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

I think I'm gonna have to go with Joseph Holbrooke.


----------

